# Suggestions for books like James Herriot's



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

Can anyone suggest any novels or collections of essays dedicated to country life, in the vein of James Herriot? Not necessarily the vet thing, but country life in the 20's-50's?


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

A Ring of Bright Water by Gavin Maxwell
Never Cry Wolf by Farley Mowat 
My Side of the Mountain series of books Jean Graighead George
Halt!: I'm Federal Game Warden by Willie J Parker

Different But similar to Herriot's books at the same time. All very Good to Excellent


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

The Laura Ingalls Wilder books. I was introduced to those in the 3rd grade. I will soon be 55 and still enjoy them.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Try "An Irish Country Doctor" by Patrick Taylor. There are a number of books (3?) in the series, and they remind me very much of the James Herriot books, but this time the stories are around a pair of GPs instead of vets.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

May I suggest the true to life series of books by Ben K. Green, a natural story teller that began as a tough young cowboy and became a famous vet in the far South West. Only one of his books deals with that part of his life. You might begin with Horse Tradin' or Wild Cow Tales. Enjoy...Glen


----------



## MOmamma (Jun 27, 2009)

Ralph Moody's Little Britches, Man of the family, Home Ranch and several more. These are great for kids.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Any of the Stillmeadow books by Gladys Tabor


----------

